# Urinary Tract Disease



## Pinter Boombah & Sam (Sep 26, 2005)

I lost my 1.5 yr old kitty on mothers day. thousands of dollars later, a week later, they said there was nothing left to do.

Very hard & i empathize with ANYONE losing a dear friend. 

the vet world out there is a harsh one. i really felt that no one cared about Boombah or my feelings. Why doesn't bedside manner count with furry friends?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am terribly sorry about your loss. ..and besides, having gone through what it seems to have been a harsh situation to top it off. Not everybody is like that but every now and then we are confronted with vets that do not live up to their name. 
All that matters is that you have done your best and Boombah knows it, and he is now pain free waiting at the bridge
May Boombah rest in peace.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm sorry about your beloved Boombah. I felt the same helplessness and hopefullnes when I spent alot of money for chemo on one my cats that ultimately passed last year. I felt the same towards the "vet specialist" afterwards. I later came to terms and believed in the supportive words from the friends of this forum that I did all that I could because I so deeply cared and loved my furbaby. I know you are hurting but I know you loved and cared just as deeply for Boombah. He's happy and safe at the Bridge. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry for the pain you have suffered. Know that you did the best you could, and keep the happy memories in your heart. You will never forget, of course, but the pain lessens with time. When you have recovered, make it clear that you were dissatisfied with the attitude you encountered when you were at your lowest. Send a certified letter and let your vet know you will not trust his clinic with one of your beloved pets again.

In the meantime, Boombah is surrounded by love. You'll see him again. God bless you.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Giant hugs to you! It is so sad when we loose our furry friends, but they will be with us forever in our hearts!


----------

